# Maintenance Light



## altimacoupe1 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Help! Unknown Maintenance Light!*

This light came on in my car and no one seems to know what it means. It also is no where to be found in the manual. any ideas?


----------



## Thuro (Feb 23, 2010)

YMMV but in my coupe (2010 2.5SL) there is an in-dash maintenance computer. Using the two big buttons to the left of the steering you can navigate to a maintenance section which has timers you can set to remind you to perform maintenance. Most likely what you're talking about is a reminder for brakes, oil, tires, or something like that.

If you actually mean a Service Engine Soon (SES) light, you'll want to stop by a part store like Auto-zone or Advanced auto and have them plug your car to their computer and get the error code.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Thuro said:


> Most likely what you're talking about is a reminder for brakes, oil, tires, or something like that.


^^^^^ I believe he's right on with this assessment!!


----------

